# Textfelder in WinCC flexible



## bischkul (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weißt jemand ob es möglich ist  in WinCC flexible in ein Textfeld unterschiedliche Texte einfügen? 
z.B man hat ein Array [1..5] of String[20] in DB (mit fünf unterschiedlichen Texten) und jetzt möchte man je nach Bedingung einen Text ausgeben. Geht es überhaupt?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## johnij (12 Dezember 2008)

bischkul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weißt jemand ob es möglich ist in WinCC flexible in ein Textfeld unterschiedliche Texte einfügen?
> z.B man hat ein Array [1..5] of String[20] in DB (mit fünf unterschiedlichen Texten) und jetzt möchte man je nach Bedingung einen Text ausgeben. Geht es überhaupt?
> ...


 
Es würde gehen mit einem Skript
Es ist einfacher mit einem E/A Feld oder symbolisches E/A Feld (hier musst
Du eine Textliste im Projekt anlegst)


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
du kannst dir über einen Umweg eine Multiplex-Variable erstellen, die so funktioniert. Dafür mußt du dir alle Strings in der Visu einzeln anlegen und diese dann auf eine weitere Variable multiplexen. Zur Anwendung kommt dann nur die Variable, auf die deine (auch projektierte) Index-Variable zeigt.
Schau dir zu dem Thema bitte mal unter den Variablen-Eigenschaften den Unterpunkt Multiplexen an.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2008)

bischkul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weißt jemand ob es möglich ist  in WinCC flexible in ein Textfeld unterschiedliche Texte einfügen?
> z.B man hat ein Array [1..5] of String[20] in DB (mit fünf unterschiedlichen Texten) und jetzt möchte man je nach Bedingung einen Text ausgeben. Geht es überhaupt?
> ...



Das würde ich dann in der SPS lösen, durch umkopieren des ausgewählten Textes in eine Stringvar, die immer vom Panel angezeigt wird. Die Textliste im Panel anzulegen hat den Nachteil, daß sie fest ist. Mit Scripen geht das wahrscheinlich auch im Panel, aber es gibt Panels, die können keine Scripte und die PC-Runtime hat wiederum manchmal eine andere VBA-Syntax. Solange Siemens das nicht alles einheitlich hinbekommt verzichte ich lieber soweit wie möglich auf Scripte, viele Kunden wollen ein 177B (keine Scripte) , dann fängt man von vorne an. Danke Siemens für diesen Scheiß!


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2008)

Ich lese grad Larrys Vorschlag. Ja so gehts auch, das hab ich in meinen Projekten sogar drin. Dazu mußt du alle 5 Texte als extra Variable in der Visu anlegen. Dazu dann noch die Multiplex-Variable.


----------



## Torsten (12 Dezember 2008)

Da hat der Ralle total recht mit nem kleinen SCL Baustein kann man das so auch sehr stilvoll machen.
(Bezogen auf das Ändern der Inhalte einer String-Variablen in der SPS)


----------



## Kai (12 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> du kannst dir über einen Umweg eine Multiplex-Variable erstellen, die so funktioniert. Dafür mußt du dir alle Strings in der Visu einzeln anlegen und diese dann auf eine weitere Variable multiplexen. Zur Anwendung kommt dann nur die Variable, auf die deine (auch projektierte) Index-Variable zeigt.
> Schau dir zu dem Thema bitte mal unter den Variablen-Eigenschaften den Unterpunkt Multiplexen an.


 
Siehe auch die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

ID21807421 Wie funktioniert das Variablen-Multiplexen?

Gruß Kai


----------

